# Carbon or cork drag for 8 wt. does it matter



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't think it matter for reds and small inshore fish under 30 pounds .i have a tibor everglades wich is cork and I won a orvis mirage reel (sealed carbon I believe) and have nothing but good things to say about it.i beat my reels up and hardly rinse after use and it's been awesome no corrosion or anything and hasn't let me down for the last few years.the everglades sits in a drawer.. it's a great reel but a bit heavier 
I'd buy this if 300$ is your budget
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1392311742


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Me... I'm far less concerned with the materials used in a given drag than how well they've executed their design... Either the drag is smooth and doesn't fade when it gets hot or I'm looking for something else...

There was a time years ago when only high end reels sported cork drags (think original Billy Pate or classic Finnor)... Those days are long gone and today there are many manufacturers making good quality reels -even at the lower price points...


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

With a budget of $300 go Carbon. Hydros is a great real for the price point. Plus Orvis does refurbish most of their reels for $30. For cork I have always went with Islander. Cork has a bit more maintenance to extend its life. (super lube grease and making sure the drag is cranked completely off when not in use)


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm heading to the Glades at 4am (seriously)...

I'm bringing Galvan a T-12, Abel Super 12X and my buddy is bringing a Nautilus Giga 12 or something like that.

We will hopefully have a full report... If Mr. Lop's cooperates!

Say a Poon prayer for us and I'll post our findings..


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You can occasionally find a galvan torque in various sizes on ebay new in your price range. In my opinion its probably one of the best reels for its price. They are a better reel than the hydros by a mile. 

I have owned a lot of reels including the hydros and wouldn't buy another one. In fact I sent mine back on their 100 % satisfaction guarantee after two replacement reel handles kept sticking. They offered to fix it for a fee and an 8-12 week turn around. No thanks I'll just take my money back.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Snook, I'll be surprised if you find any tarps since the water just isn't warm enougn right now... by Wednesday maybe.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Snooky just get out there and chunk some flies at them. Then show us the pictures. I wish I was going tomorrow but I'm in freaking Ozark Al for work


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

BUY IT..Bw510's link


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Snook, I'll be surprised if you find any tarps since the water just isn't warm enougn right now...   by Wednesday maybe.


You were 100% correct Cappy..  That front messed them up..  The 15 to 20mph winds on Saturday didn't help either. Sunday saw lower temps in the morning than Saturday, but much less wind.

Poons 1, SD 0...

Just getting down to the Glades and enjoying the scenery...  Priceless!  I'll be back in a month..


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I have a cork drag on an Abel 5wt rod that I have owned for 20 years, very minimal maintenance other than lubing it. It is a very good drag, and always has performed superbly on Giant trout that require very little start up inertia on a light tippet. I have Orvis Hydros, a Sage high end, all sealed drags. I think my Tibor Everglades is cork, and I have some Lamsons that are fabulous, but the bottom line is there are a ton of reels with very good drags.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

All the cork drags I have seen are a rubberized cork or cork pieces mixed in with an elastomer to create a washer type thin ring or friction pad. So in reality they are not just cork. Any material with a specific friction coefficient that can be smoothly applied will work. Disc or some other geometry type made from Carbon, Teflon / Delrin or other suitable material will work equally as good and maybe even better.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Snookdaddy said:


> I'm heading to the Glades at 4am (seriously)...
> 
> I'm bringing Galvan a T-12, Abel Super 12X and my buddy is bringing a Nautilus Giga 12 or something like that.
> 
> ...


Good luck Snook wish I was getting up at 4 to chase Tarpon but alas I'm going to work. Can't wait till May


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Only one of my fly reels has a cork drag, Fin-Nor 4. All the rest of my fly reels are a mixture of disc, sealed, not sealed. I don't know or care what my Behemoth has they all work or don't. So far so good. Haven't had to fight a Blue Fin with my 8 wt. Yet


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Good luck Snook wish I was getting up at 4 to chase Tarpon but alas I'm going to work. Can't wait till May


You can probably ask him how it went since that was 2014 lol


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Drifter said:


> You can probably ask him how it went since that was 2014 lol


My bad I forgot to look at the dates


----------

